# Adams



## muysauve (Jan 7, 2008)

I took my 3 kids out tonight and gave Adams a trial run for the first time. What a great pond. It seems the fish are a lot healthier than most community ponds. The fishing was ok we caught about 6 in two hours. I'm glad they opened this up to the public. 

 It’s sad to see garbage already being left by the public. I'm sure the neighbors don't like this. We made sure to pick up all the trash that was left behind.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I hope that Layton City will install garbage cans along the Pond.
Without them, trash will be a real problem.
Even with cans set out some Ponds still get "trashed".
Thank you for cleaning up after the trash heads.

By the way, I was there with another forum member yesterday.
We didn't stay very long. It was just a trip to check it out. 
We didn't catch anything but we did take some garbage out with us.


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

I have been called many things but never "GARBAGE" lol. They need to open up more space for us to fish, especially with the 9' wands.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Its floatable. Non motorized only. But a great place to drop your craft and have the whole place to yourself. (For awhile anyways..)


----------



## caddis&drakes (Feb 6, 2011)

Great report. I have been meaning to get up there. Nice to hear you had success.


----------



## uintahiker (Jan 19, 2012)

I was up there on Saturday. The average trout size is a little bigger at Adams than at the other community ponds. Caught 4 in about 2 hours, all of them a foot off the bottom. We were canoeing around more than we were fishing though...


----------



## Mike Jensen (Mar 2, 2012)

June 1st. The road will be done for the grand opening. It will only be road base.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the info, Mike.
With a road to the shore, I will be able to take my pontoon there. 
This will be a fun place for some close to home fishing.


----------



## firemanbubba (Mar 6, 2009)

Took the step son up there over spring break and had fun. Got him into so good fish for the first time on a fly rod. He had fun using a 6'6 4wt rod on those fish. The only public access I found from the **** side is off of 1500 E and roughly 950 N. Does anyone know if the will make any better access on that side? I know that road is narrow and I am sure the home owners probably don't like all the traffic.


----------



## Mike Jensen (Mar 2, 2012)

The only access will be on the northeast side by Andy Adams park. A restroom was install yesterday and today they are opening up trails in some of the thick areas around the pond. Grand opening is still scheduled for the first.


----------



## muysauve (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks for the update. I was up there Saturday with the kids, but we got Skunked. Were were fishing off the Dam. I may have to try the north end now that they are opening it up.


----------



## shwiggaman (Sep 20, 2010)

was up at adams on the 3rd with my dad just for a couple hours in the float tubes caught a couple of nice bows about 14 inches didnt get any pics of them but the action was pretty dull at first. After about an hour of only 1 bite that didnt get set in time we started kicking over towards the dam and the fishing really picked up had several missed bites then got the 2 bows back to back almost 1 each . Had a couple bites afterwards but then nothing for about 20 minutes till we called it a day. the bows were caught at about 20' depth using a combination of powerbait and a 3" berkley trout worm


----------



## muysauve (Jan 7, 2008)

Shwiggaman- Do you know how deep Adams is? just curious as the fish caught out of here seem to be alot healthier then fish caught out of the Kaysville Pond.


----------



## shwiggaman (Sep 20, 2010)

it seems to be about 30' deep from what i can tell. at about 25 feet my line would be straight down any more then that and it would be extended out to wherever it was sitting on the bottom when i wasnt kicking around


----------

